# My Brian Monty Guitar build thread...



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I'm glad I made the trip up to Brian Monty's this weekend; what a great experience... (not even sure where to begin)

The hospitality shown by him and his wife, Erika, was incredible. I felt like I'd known him for ages - Brian was so down to earth (with a touch of crazy and a good dose of funny). I'm ecstatic that this is the luthier who'll be building my dream guitar. 

After we ate dinner and had a couple of drinks and a ton of laughs (did I mention he's nuts), we went back to the shop to talk about the build and go over my main concern - the neck. I brought him my cousin's albert lee, so he could see and feel my favourite playing neck. What he did after this was astounding...

So, he gets out his contour gauge (I think a scottish measure? iirc), measures up. looks it up and down. strums it. plays it....and then walks away.

He comes back with the neck of a 1952 gibson les paul. takes his contour gauge and verifies his suspicion. The Albert lee dimensions were same as this Gibson neck!!!

I was dumbfounded. I looked at him scratching my head. I've tried all sorts of gibson's and nothing was remotely similar to the AL. He said back in the day, when the necks were sanded by hand, the neck size was usually determined by how heavy handed that particular employee was at that particular time on that particular shift. So, understandably, no two necks are exactly the same...

So...now he's got the exact neck I want. The next step is to choose my colour. I explained to him what I was thinking and he mentioned he _just_ had a similar guitar (that was his own), but when he went to show it to Walter Becker, Walter bought it on the spot. Brian is now guitarless - which is kinda funny.

I also need to choose the pick-ups. I'll be picking up js moore, since Brian strongly recommends them. I was thinking "the ultimate rock set". Sounds right up my alley. I'm thinking nickel covers, cause I'd love to see a patina develop. Any input on nickel hardware would be appreciated too.

Here are some pics I took on my first visit:

Here's Brian starting to inspect the EBMM neck closely:








Here he's getting an measurement on the neck carve. Cool tool:








Here's the gibby neck Brian pulled out of dozens sitting all over the shop:








Here's a look at a very rare (and stunning) montrealer:


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Too cool,he's only a couple of hours away from me.
Should make the drive someday,but can't ever see it being worth his time .


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Fabulous pic's. Hope you keep adding to it and keep us up to date on how the build is going. Do you have an eta yet?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I read this wrong. I thought you were building a Brian May guitar.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm jealous man. I almost bought a tele brian built but decided not to as I've fallen out of love with teles. He is super gifted. There are a lot of first class builders who frequent this site. 

I can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new build!

I look forward to the updates.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

He's the guy I send any of my contacts with vintage guitar repairs to. He has an extensive history and reputation in the Ontario/Montreal area with vintage collectors. He's the go to guy. I had my ES 355 restored by him and he built my Korina V. Both of which were expertly done and are my favorite guitars.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Bubb said:


> Too cool,he's only a couple of hours away from me.
> Should make the drive someday,but can't ever see it being worth his time .


I wish I was that close - it's better I'm not though. He'd have had his dogs eat me by now.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Tarbender said:


> Fabulous pic's. Hope you keep adding to it and keep us up to date on how the build is going. Do you have an eta yet?


I'll definitely be updating when I get more info.

I was given a time of about 6 months.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

I once had the opportunity to play one. An LP based.
The term 'smooth as silk' barely comes close.



nonreverb said:


> .. he built my Korina V.


Love to see a pic of that.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Hooray for Brian Monty!




And from the archives:


And into the Wayback machine - my old Montrealer next to a New Yorker in Toronto, a few years back - two great guitars:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hammertone said:


> Hooray for Brian Monty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus
----------


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread. 

The pics of Brian monty and his shop area are so cool.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> He's the guy I send any of my contacts with vintage guitar repairs to. He has an extensive history and reputation in the Ontario/Montreal area with vintage collectors. He's the go to guy. I had my ES 355 restored by him and he built my Korina V. Both of which were expertly done and are my favorite guitars.




please do share some pics of your v for us. I'd love to see it. what pickups are it in? not to rob the thread, perhaps another? anyway cool stuff


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Your cousins Albert Lee ???

Looking forward to following this with a great deal of interest.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats Adcantour for your Montey build. Looking forward to pics when finished. 

Hammertone, i'm speechless !!! Best looking collection i have seen in a long time. Serious coin spent on those. Congrats to you to.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> The pics of Brian monty and his shop area are so cool.
> 
> ...


No problems. Here's another shot I took while standing there. In every single corner, there was something interesting going on:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> No problems. Here's another shot I took while standing there. In every single corner, there was something interesting going on:
> 
> View attachment 11959


Anyone know what the box with the black circle and power cord at the bottom of the pic is?

I am curious by nature...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Tuner. .


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Anyone know what the box with the black circle and power cord at the bottom of the pic is?
> 
> I am curious by nature...LOL
> 
> ...


All I can tell you is that it was sitting on a dusty vintage fender vibroverb.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

My first thought was an old oscilloscope


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope...antiquated tuner. Watched Brian intonate many's a guitar with it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I believed you, I know you've spent time in his shop  I would never have guessed tuner though.

I would like to see the rest of that Pelham Blue thingy though 



b-nads said:


> Nope...antiquated tuner. Watched Brian intonate many's a guitar with it.


----------



## panama (May 11, 2006)

Hi
It's a Strobocohn strobe tuner that I have been using since 1979 .
Cheers
Brian Monty
www.montyguitars.com


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Aaahhh, very cool.












panama said:


> Hi
> It's a Strobocohn strobe tuner that I have been using since 1979 .
> Cheers
> Brian Monty
> www.montyguitars.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks!...curiosity satisfied.

Cheers

Dave



davetcan said:


> Aaahhh, very cool.
> 
> View attachment 11971


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

sambonee said:


> please do share some pics of your v for us. I'd love to see it. what pickups are it in? not to rob the thread, perhaps another? anyway cool stuff


There's a story to this V. I was over at Brian's place a few years ago workin' on his B3. He just happens to be a lover of Hammonds as well.
Anyhow, after I finished with the organ, we went for a little walk around the shop. As I was looking around, I spotted the body propped up against the back wall of the shop. It had no neck or finish...just a routed Korina body. I asked him where and what he was doing with it. He replied it was one of the cast offs from a customer who had ordered a dozen of them. The reason being that there was too much mineral deposits and imperfections in the wood....so there it languished in the back of the shop for a few years.
Well, I said I might be interested. Fast forward about a year and I got a finished Korina V with Brazilian board! He gave me a deal on it because of the wood which I might ad, doesn't bother me at all. 
The hardware is all Gibson which I purchased and installed. He made the pickguard/input jack plastic and tailpiece. The pickups are '60's decal Ttops which I had been saving for something like this.
The Gibson logo is mine too. Brian won't put Gibson on anything unless it's an actual Gibson repair or modification.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

marcos said:


> Congrats Adcantour for your Montey build. Looking forward to pics when finished.
> Hammertone, i'm speechless !!! Best looking collection i have seen in a long time. Serious coin spent on those. Congrats to you to.


They come, they go. 
Sometimes they stay.

I'd love to get the Montrealer back. 
Last time I checked it was somewhere in Hamilton.
Any0ne considering a custom guitar should talk to Brian Monty - his work really is delightful.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that V looks killer!!


and looking forward to adcandour's build too.....very cool to see progress of great custom gtrs like this


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The colour I chose will be somewhere between these two guitars. It'll have a low gloss finish and dull hardware - nickel I think?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice. Are you having an LP style built?

BTW - Can't find any pricing info on his site. Does anyone know approximately how much a Blues Queen (335 style) would cost?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Very nice. Are you having an LP style built?


Thanks. Yes - it's his bluesmaster model. 

Www.montyguitars.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> The colour I chose will be somewhere between these two guitars. It'll have a low gloss finish and dull hardware - nickel I think?
> 
> View attachment 12076


This is a great finish and colour for a plain top..IMHO.

Looking forward to to seeing the progress of your guitar build.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Got some pics today...check out that rosewood!!!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Great Story !!........to follow!


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

I ust have owned 200 guitars in my life. Now I am down to ONLY TWO GUITARS. Both Brian Monty's. He is and his wife are the coolest and honest persons I have met in my life. They delivered both guitars in person and we beacame friends. I can't wait to have my next built .... These guitars have a soul...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like a very interesting dude and I bet the fruits of his labour are going to be nothing short of spectacular. So jealous!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

More pics. Look at that neck!!! It's going to fit me like a glove. 

Once that top gets hit with some colour...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the recent/new pics.

Are you still looking at this sort of colour?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I completely forgot you have this project on the go! Lookin' good, lookin' good! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Thanks for all the recent/new pics.
> 
> Are you still looking at this sort of colour?
> 
> ...


No problem. Yes, definitely. I sent him a couple pics to give him an idea, iirc, and that was at the darker end of things - but still very close to where I'd like to be. I only say that, because I don't really want to say to Brian - "Do it like this" (copying a colour takes away that feel that it's mine).

But, if I had to copy one colour, it would be that one. love that pic - thanks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This guy is getting a lot of attention in this forum. He must be making some choice instruments. They sure _look _beautiful and I like their hand made nature.

I wish I lived near someone who owns one.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Not sure I follow the methodology. Based on the photos you posted and the time delay between them he seems to work on it for a while then set it aside. Do all luthiers work that way? I can see grouping tasks together and working on something else during glue curing times but I would have thought that the luthier would work pretty straight thru on each instrument. I have never been able to afford a custum built guitar so I have no experience.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GWN! said:


> Not sure I follow the methodology. Based on the photos you posted and the time delay between them he seems to work on it for a while then set it aside. Do all luthiers work that way? I can see grouping tasks together and working on something else during glue curing times but I would have thought that the luthier would work pretty straight thru on each instrument. I have never been able to afford a custum built guitar so I have no experience.


I have no idea. They probably have their individual methods, but I'm fairly certain they cluster work together. 

The timing probably has to do with how many instruments they are making at a given time.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I have no idea. They probably have their individual methods, but I'm fairly certain they cluster work together. The timing probably has to do with how many instruments they are making at a given time.


Give the man a ceegar!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

IMO, Brian is making pretty good progress compared to some of the builders that I've dealt with over the years.

The most recent guy would drop all of his "regular" customer builds to build guitars for rockstars. I did finally get the guitar (which is great BTW), but it took a few months longer than what he promised.

Have to commission something from Brian one of these days


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hammertone said:


> Give the man a ceegar!


:acigar:

Wow, there are some nice tops in there....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

yup, GAS. Chuck, I am grabbing the Artist V and we are jamming when this is done!

If you're paying a great luthier to build you a guitar, and he's got a name for himself, expect a 2 year wait give or take. This is moving pretty damn quick IMO.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The guitar is good to go!!!

....except for the pick-ups :sAng_scream: 

C'mon Jon!!! 

No worries though - the Les Parts was dropped off at Capsule today (I normally take it to Gian, but I was there amp shopping and they can have it ready for me in two days). Gian takes a bit longer. I'm actually excited to see the outcome of it (it's starting to look cool despite the paint job), and I feel great that I didn't waste my money on those expensive parts.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> The guitar is good to go!!!
> 
> ....except for the pick-ups :sAng_scream:
> 
> C'mon Jon!!!


YES!!!
Any chance of some sneak preview pics?...even without the pickups.

This is exciting!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> YES!!!
> Any chance of some sneak preview pics?...even without the pickups.
> 
> This is exciting!
> ...


Erica, took a quick photo of it the other day, but it is a bit grainy and I imagine doesn't do it justice, so I'm hesitant. I can tell you this, if the grain comes through nicely (and I imagine it will), it is going to look very similar to an awesome 59 Les Paul I've been drooling over in some videos lately.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been debating putting up this picture, since you can't see the grain in it, but I can't resist. If you go back in the thread, you'll see that Brian f'n nailed it.

I should have it early next week. I'm busting at the moment :sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow. That's _exactly_ the finish I would have chosen. The block inlays provide a unique touch as well. Enjoy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SUPERB!! If it looks that great in a somewhat grainy pic, it is going to look amazing in real life.

Try your best to keep it together until next week.

CONGRATS...once again!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks great! Like he aged pickups. What are they?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I like it..nothing like the feeling of receiving a guitar that has been custom made to your specifications. I've had that feeling several times myself


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Looks great! Like he aged pickups. What are they?


Thanks. 

He ended up installing/ordering lollars to keep on schedule - which I really appreciated.

They are the aged nickel as are the other parts. There is no relic though. It's strange that I'm so against relicing, but love the look (and accept) aged parts. Weird.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks great but I'm holding out for much better pics please and thanks!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Looks great but I'm holding out for much better pics please and thanks!


Ok, I'll pull out the Canon...


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmmm, sounds like an opportunity to post pix of Monty Bluesmasters to me. Everyone into the pool!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hammertone said:


> Hmmm, sounds like an opportunity to post pix of Monty Bluesmasters to me. Everyone into the pool!


Did you have Brian build that? I'm curious about the colour...what is that? 

When I was looking for my ideal colour, I decided to buy the book "Beauty of the Burst" and found these unique colours to be near non-existent in the book.

I actually found surfing the web was the best way to find what I was looking for, but the names of the colours/burst seemed _kinda_ arbitrary. 

Ice Tea Burst (American)
Ice Tea Burst (Canadian)
Desertburst (sahara)
Desertburst (Kalahari)
Chicken Gravy Burst


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I'm curious about the colour...what is that? ...


I have no idea what kind of burst it is.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nonreverb said:


> He's the guy I send any of my contacts with vintage guitar repairs to. He has an extensive history and reputation in the Ontario/Montreal area with vintage collectors. He's the go to guy. I had my ES 355 restored by him and he built my Korina V. Both of which were expertly done and are my favorite guitars.



Did you know that a guy is selling a Monty 58' Korina V on Reverb for $26K? 

I had to PM him to let him know Monty is spelled with a 'Y' and not an 'E'. You'd figure he'd know that when selling a guitar for that price.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> I have no idea what kind of burst it is.


From now on it shall be referred to as Hammertone Burst.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Did you know that a guy is selling a Monty 58' Korina V on Reverb for $26K?
> 
> I had to PM him to let him know Monty is spelled with a 'Y' and not an 'E'. You'd figure he'd know that when selling a guitar for that price.


Doesn't surprise me. If he thinks his guitar is worth 26K, then he's a bit out of touch with reality


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Did you know that a guy is selling a Monty 58' Korina V on Reverb for $26K?
> 
> I had to PM him to let him know Monty is spelled with a 'Y' and not an 'E'. You'd figure he'd know that when selling a guitar for that price.



I think Monty would thing he was out touch with reality.

- - - Updated - - -

I Want !!!!!



adcandour said:


> View attachment 15444


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Alas, IT IS HERE!!! I gotta go post another pic elsewhere, do a work email, do a thank you email to Mr. Monty, then practice for tomorrow.

It just catches everything in that shine. Sooo nice.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful.

I'm not nuts over highly figured tops. This one is understated but elegant.

enjoy.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice. Let's see some more pics and sound samples!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful!! 

Congratulations...Perfection in the way it all came together. 

Looking forward to more of your comments about it.

ENJOY!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Very nice. Let's see some more pics and sound samples!!





greco said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> Congratulations...Perfection in the way it all came together.
> 
> ...


Will do.

I plan on making a video that will showcase my entire new set-up as opposed to a few different videos. Something like Monty ->Klon (as a boost)-> Moratto and then I'll clean it up to demonstrate the new moogerfoogers (I'm in pedal heaven with these guys).

edit: the amp will be done in about 1.5 weeks.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! What a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

She's a beauty. Congrats.

Too bad the amp wont be ready for the jam.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn that was a fast build.

When should I come over?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

looks great...did the neck shape come out as expected? Seem to recall that it was based off an old LP neck.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Beautiful! Very much what I like.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Damn that was a fast build.
> 
> When should I come over?


Anytime - if you have an amp or enjoy solid state fenders 

- - - Updated - - -



Scottone said:


> looks great...did the neck shape come out as expected? Seem to recall that it was based off an old LP neck.


Thanks. Yes, the neck turned out great. I just have to steel wool the finish off and it'll feel perfect.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

adcandour said:


> edit: the amp will be done in about 1.5 weeks.



I must resist....it's not working..
---and the amp will be for sale in 2.5 weeks based on a behavior pattern) 

EDIT: Seriously, Chuck, I hope you've found the amp of your dreams and your new guitar nails 'that' tone.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> I must resist....it's not working..
> ---and the amp will be for sale in 2.5 weeks based on a behavior pattern)




Ed you're firgetting one thing. Moratto's amps come with an initial free "smoke solder 'till it make you smile" guarantee. Steve gets out his iron and tweaks until you're in tone bliss. I know. I've owned 8+ of his amps. I doubt Chuck will move it before taking up that guarantee. And each tweak step takes at least 7+ days to feel/ understand so as to describe what you want different.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Thanks. Yes, the neck turned out great. I just have to steel wool the finish off and it'll feel perfect.


In "the old days", our rough hands from hard work every day was enough to smooth a neck to perfection. Today, you young fellows have to use steel wool. How things have changed.

Nice guitar by the way. Looks great in the pics.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Guitar101 said:


> In "the old days", our rough hands from hard work every day was enough to smooth a neck to perfection. Today, you young fellows have to use steel wool. How things have changed.
> 
> Nice guitar by the way. Looks great in the pics.


Just for that, I'm gonna sand it with my chest hair.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> In "the old days", our rough hands from hard work every day was enough to smooth a neck to perfection. Today, you young fellows have to use steel wool. How things have changed.
> 
> Nice guitar by the way. Looks great in the pics.


Evolution's a bitch ain't it?

So glad I don't have monkey paws.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Alas, IT IS HERE!!! I gotta go post another pic elsewhere, do a work email, do a thank you email to Mr. Monty, then practice for tomorrow.
> 
> It just catches everything in that shine. Sooo nice.
> 
> ...


that is a gorgeous guitar, congratulations!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

chuck why didn't you have Brian sand it down for you?

I don't mind solid state fenders, or I can bring my MG15.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, here's a video I did of the Monty. I'm playing through a SOLID STATE piece of poo and the Monty made it sound good, haha...

PS - you can see I'm a different player when I'm hiding in a basement. My son kills me, BTW. Jam buddy for life.

[video=youtube;r-UGHbleyFI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-UGHbleyFI[/video]


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2015)

You can learn something from your son regarding loosening 
up while playing. lol. Great guitar face he has there.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Damn Adcandour. That is a sweet tone. 
And it does make the amp sound good. Do the same solo with a nice tube amp next time so we can hear the difference please.

Your son's a real ham, isn't he. Great to have a Dad to look up to.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice job. That sounded great. Your son is a future rock star. All showman.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Dorian2 said:


> Damn Adcandour. That is a sweet tone.
> And it does make the amp sound good. Do the same solo with a nice tube amp next time so we can hear the difference please.
> 
> Your son's a real ham, isn't he. Great to have a Dad to look up to.


Thanks, D2. I'll definitely do it again.

Yeah, that kid...


----------

